# Crypt. setup



## Khamul1of9

In preparation for recieving some Crypts by mail I decided to turn a 20 long that I had lying around into an exclusive Crypt growing tank. I have filled the bottom with dried Magnolia leaves, covered that with Florabase
http://www.aquarium-supply.biz/ordering/sand_RedSea.htm
then I covered that with a thin layer of Riverbed sand by exoterra.
http://www.reptilica.de/product_inf...tm_content=text&utm_source=-Henri_Schmidhuber
I filled the tank with water to about 1 inch above the substrate which is 4 inches deep. I placed the tank under some T5 lights. 
Whats your opinion? Will the tank be suitable? I have noticed that the tank gets really warm though since I have it covered with a glass top. Humidity is very high too.


----------



## ts168

Will you be able to take a picture of your setup. Yes it common that the temperature will raise if there no air circulation. Another way is to make your environment cooler which will help to affect the tank temperature to go lower.

By the way, What cryptocoryne you are getting ?


----------



## Khamul1of9

Hi, I am getting the following:
_Cryptocoryne albida
Cryptocoryne cordata var 'blassii'
Cryptocoryne longicauda 
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne willisii
Lagenandra ovata
Lagenandra thwaitesii_
They may not all go into the tank depending on size or if I find out their needs will not be met in the tank.
How important is air circulation in the tank? I hope my crypts won't rot without air circulation. If so, I will easily add a computer fan. I placed 1 air stone to churn the water a bit and some java moss as well as a piece of dry ice to add CO2. Don't know how long that will last though. Also, how hot is too hot for Crypts?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

You may want to consider planting each plant into individual pots and using the aquarium
simply as a greenhouse.


----------



## Khamul1of9

Thanks,
Any reason why?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Well - its mostly for practical reasons. Crypts will make more crypts - via runners. 
Soon you'll have a mess on your hands with runners going everywhere. This is somewhat
easier to contain if the plant is potted. Eventually you'll want to thin out your plants - much
easier with potted plants. Easier to photograph etc too. You'll also have a little bit better control
on the soil chemistry - tou can tweak it somwhat depending on the species.


----------



## Khamul1of9

Good idea! Thanks.


----------



## Kai Witte

I strongly recommend potting them seperately, too! Use at least 2 different labels with each plant so as not to loose any data.

Please note that runners may (and will) escape through just about any hole - it does help to use pots with no or as few as possible holes... 

Some more hints:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/crypt-nuts/13862-peat-swamp-habitat-for-crypts-in.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...3-submersed-culture-of-blackwater-crypts.html


----------



## Khamul1of9

Thank you. It just so happened that I just recieved them now, about 30 minutes ago and will be potting them in a few hours time from now. What I will do is take the substrate from the aquarium and put that in clay pots with the plants. Then place those in the tank for humidity. Thank you!


----------



## Kai Witte

Add some really acid substrate to the mix for longicauda; the others should do well enough if there's enough (but not too much) nutrients. Some pieces of loam/clay won't hurt.


----------



## Khamul1of9

Hi,

I actually ended up not receiving _C. longicauda_ and was replaced by extra _C. cordata_.
All in all, aquaspot world is great. I got lots of corms of each species. Well worth the money and shipping.


----------



## ts168

Khamul1of9 said:


> I filled the tank with water to about 1 inch above the substrate which is 4 inches deep. I placed the tank under some T5 lights.
> Whats your opinion? Will the tank be suitable? I have noticed that the tank gets really warm though since I have it covered with a glass top. Humidity is very high too.


it seen that you are doing a fully semi emmerse setup. Will you have any filter pump in it to circulate the water. if not the water will be still. it ok for start but after 1month or so? the crypt will start to response to the poorly artificial environment. Just my feeling. maybe i m wrong.

tell us what your setup now is.


----------



## Khamul1of9

Hmm, I have an air filter in there now. I will post a pic later. 
I could place a water pump to circulate the water. Or do people use filters?


----------



## ts168

So far i know 2 way of getting the water circulated:
1. Use filter pump.
2. use Air pump. (This should be the cheapest solution)


----------



## SCMurphy

The water is so shallow in these setups that using anything more than a small powerhead is hard. The nice thing about making the water move is that it increases the humidity levels, and the powerhead/pump does give off a little heat. Putting a powerhead on a timer to run for an hour or two a day might be a good idea.


----------



## Khamul1of9

Hello all,

I finally managed to upload some photos of my setup and the different crypts I received.
Lets start with the two _Cryptocoryne albida_'s I have.

















2 _Cryptocoryne cordata _var. blassii

















_Cryptocoryne parva_









_Cryptocoryne willisii_









_Lagenandra ovata_









2_ Lagenandra twaitesii_

















and the setup I have for them , which has now included an air stone and a small water pump, very nice and silent.:bathbaby:


----------



## Khamul1of9

Hello all,

I was wondering what you all thought of the following. The leaves on my _C. albida_ are beginning to turn red. Pretty? Yes. Healthy? I don't know. Some feedback please. Thanks.


----------



## SCMurphy

They can be red or green, however a green plant won't have red but a red plant will have some green.
It is dependent on where the plant comes from.


----------



## Khamul1of9

Well, let me post an overall update on the setup and all the Crypt's. and a close up view of the _C. albida's_. I posted these photos in the exact same order as I posted the original photos in the prior post. Thanks for looking.

Lets start with the two _Cryptocoryne albida's_ I have.

















2 _Cryptocoryne cordata_ var. blassii

















_Cryptocoryne parva_









_Cryptocoryne willisii_









_Lagenandra ovata_









2 _Lagenandra twaitesii_


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Looking pretty good! Looks like that albida took off!


----------



## Khamul1of9

Yea, it did. Any idea if any of those are going to out grow the tank in height? Thanks.


----------



## rs79

Albida grows really well for me emersed, frankly better than any other emersed crypt, but I've never been able to keep it alive under water. Emersed, it even survives a mild frost!


----------

